# "Relational" Therapy?



## notcandace (Jul 31, 2011)

I just had my first appointment with a new therapist last week, and she said she mainly uses a "relational" approach to therapy - meaning it focuses on the relationship between the therapist and the patient. Has anyone here done this type of therapy before? What was it like?

I really like her and felt way more comfortable with her than I have with any other therapist. I'm just curious as to what I can expect and whether others with SA have had any success with it.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I am currently in a "relational therapy" program and have been for about 6 months now. Things are going well and I am starting to see some changes just based on learning how to interact with people in one on one settings. It has been helpful for me, but I could see how it would have a high failure rate with SA.


----------



## notcandace (Jul 31, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> I am currently in a "relational therapy" program and have been for about 6 months now. Things are going well and I am starting to see some changes just based on learning how to interact with people in one on one settings. It has been helpful for me, but I could see how it would have a high failure rate with SA.


Glad I'm not the only one  How does it work? What do you like about it?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

> Has anyone here done this type of therapy before?


No - sounds a little freaky to me...


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I met with quite a few people so that I could pick the one that I like, and a couple mentioned this idea of relational therapy. I interpreted it to mean that the strength of their approach was mostly based on the strength of the relationship between patient and therapist rather than mostly on a theoretical approach or particular strategy. The person I have jsut started seeing is half and half. In a practical sense, I get the feeling that if i wanted to use the session to talk about whatever i waneted, or just ask questions about them and let them talk most of the time, they probably wouldn't object. this as opposed to suggesting that we stick to a specific plan or outlined approach about teaching a certain technique etc. I like the idea, because if the patient wants to work through a particular technique or some structured approach, all they need to do is to say so.


----------



## notcandace (Jul 31, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> I met with quite a few people so that I could pick the one that I like, and a couple mentioned this idea of relational therapy. I interpreted it to mean that the strength of their approach was mostly based on the strength of the relationship between patient and therapist rather than mostly on a theoretical approach or particular strategy. The person I have jsut started seeing is half and half. In a practical sense, I get the feeling that if i wanted to use the session to talk about whatever i waneted, or just ask questions about them and let them talk most of the time, they probably wouldn't object. this as opposed to suggesting that we stick to a specific plan or outlined approach about teaching a certain technique etc. I like the idea, because if the patient wants to work through a particular technique or some structured approach, all they need to do is to say so.


That makes sense. I've been to three sessions so far and we've talked about a lot of different stuff. I like that it's pragmatic - the only therapy I've had even a little bit of success with was CBT, but it just didn't cover everything for me. I think I also like this approach because it makes it easier to trust my therapist and open up, whereas other approaches have made me feel like I'm paying them to sit in a room and stare at me or to parrot something from a self-help book.

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^just keep in mind its only my interpretation, It may actually have a technical definition that i've completely missed.


----------

